
Show HN: Frontity, a React framework to create WordPress themes - rmartinezduque
https://frontity.org/
======
saintPirelli
How will this affect my ability to analyze traffic on my site? Can I still use
the analytics plug-in I have installed on my WP instance (I suppose not?) or
will I have to manage those inside the Frontity project somehow (like shipping
Google analytics scripts with the client-side js)?

~~~
rmartinezduque
The analytics script should be installed in the React theme. We plan to
release a Google Analytics extension so you will only have to configure it
with your GA ID. But the plugin you are using right now will not work anymore,
with Frontity your WordPress becomes the source of data for your site (like a
headless CMS) and the frontend is totally decoupled from the backend.

Feel free to take a look at the 1.0 roadmap where we announce the extensions
that will be ready: [https://community.frontity.org/t/1-0-roadmap-
progress/207](https://community.frontity.org/t/1-0-roadmap-progress/207).

~~~
saintPirelli
Thanks for the detailed answer. Cheers!

~~~
rmartinezduque
No problem!

